# فيديو تمثيلي لمحرك السيارة..



## الشخيبي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*إخوتي في الله..

أقدم لكم هذا الفيديو الذي يعرض أجزاء محرك السيارة الداخلية وطريقة عمله..

اضغط على الرابط
http://mihd.net/kngaui*


----------



## engramy (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الفيديو
وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد بدر2010 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الشخيبي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*أهلا بكم إخوتي وشكرا لمروركم....*


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا" اخـــى :58:


----------



## وحش ميكانيكي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## @[email protected] (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ثانكيوا يا كابتن

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## fasfol (12 نوفمبر 2007)

thanx ya man


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الشخيبى هل تعمل فى شركه اطلس كوبكو


----------



## meee (13 نوفمبر 2007)

:1: :1: :1: 
:28:


----------



## air_con (13 نوفمبر 2007)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك .*_


----------



## محمدابوالسعود (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الشخيبي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا لمروركم الكريم....*


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
توجد عندي مشكلة أنه عند طلب الرابط للتحميل يعطيني الفيلم مباشرة 
أرجو معرفة السبب 
جزاك الله كل خير أخ / الشخيبي 
وأسكنك فسيح جناته 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## الشخيبي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> توجد عندي مشكلة أنه عند طلب الرابط للتحميل يعطيني الفيلم مباشرة
> أرجو معرفة السبب
> جزاك الله كل خير أخ / الشخيبي
> ...



*اخي قلب الأحبة...
يمكنك الضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن على Download File 
ثم save as

وشكرا..*


----------



## الشخيبي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

Vulture قال:


> شكرا جزيلا .



*العفو... شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## اسامة القاسى (24 فبراير 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

*


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخونا الشخيبي 
نتمنى دوام التوفيق...............


----------



## الشخيبي (10 مارس 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> شكرا اخونا الشخيبي
> نتمنى دوام التوفيق...............


*
أهلا بك أخي أمير... وبجميع الإخوة ..
وشكرا لمروركم الكريم..*


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 مارس 2009)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله


----------



## الشخيبي (10 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله



*شكرا لمرورك أخي محمود..*


----------



## حسن الأديب (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## حسن الأديب (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز .


----------



## ميدو ميكا (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .. و جاري التحميل ... و عايزين نشاط بإستمرار .. و شكراً مجدداً ...


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الشخيبي (1 أبريل 2009)

*وإياكم أجمعين إخوتي في الله.....شكرا لمروركم الكريم....*


----------



## assr (2 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## الشخيبي (14 أبريل 2009)

*العفو..........
وشكرا لمروركم*


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

رايت أن أعيد هذا الفيديو للصفحة الأولى للمشاهدة من الجميع


----------

